
IPhone, iPad, Security, and Privacy. Oh my - blasdel
http://www.devwhy.com/blog/2010/4/23/iphone-ipad-security-and-privacy-oh-my.html
======
datapimp
Horrible typography on that site.

Great article though.

~~~
Zev
I read it on my iPad; just double tapped and it focused on the right element.
But, Readability also strips everything but the content (thus proving its
usefulness once again).

